# General > Reunions >  Lieurary School

## sadam

Hello Everyone

We being Sheila Plowman and James MacDonald would like to get some feed back from anyone who attended Lieurary, stating if you would be interested in getting a reunion organised. Does anyone know when it was originally opened and when the first one closed then when the second school opened and it closed. We have an email address for replies which is lieurary-schoolreunion@yahoo.co.uk 

We have had some interest so please email back with you response. 

Thank you 

Sheila

----------


## M Fraser

I attended Lieurary school from about 1957 and came by bus from Achnavast along with cousisn Helen, Alexander and Linda (all MacDonalds). I have spoken to Tanya (Nee Grant) and mentioned to her about this reunion and she has shown an interest in it, i will hear how you are getting on with this
Margaret Fraser (nee MacDonald)

----------


## sadam

Thanks for that posting Margaret. We have had a lot of interest so far by word of mouth however we would like to see more and more replies here on Caithness.org or by email also. If possible complete a list of all the family members who attended and if you know more then please add to the list. 
Later on maybe we will post a list on here for folks to view and make any comments etc. 
Waiting to here from you 
Sheila

----------


## Naefearjustbeer

I went to the new school and I think it opened the year I started which would of been late 70s. I will tell anyone I see about this reunion

Cheers

Donnie

----------


## Bill Fernie

Hi Folks
Just to let you know that I have set up a new Lieurary Reunion Page at 
http://www.caithness.org/reunions/lieurary/index.htm

School Photos can be added to the Schooldays section at 
http://www.caithness.org/schooldays/lieurary/index.htm
Just forward any photos for inclusion to bill@caithness.org or if unable to email them let me have a loan of them to scan them.

----------


## Apocalypse

My mum went to that skool but i dont know what year so wen is the reunion so i can tell   ::

----------


## Bill Fernie

The organisers tell me the date is not set yet as they are still collecting names of folk who might be interested.  They hope to announce a date shortly and it will be here and in the Reunion page.

Let the organisers know if you are interested in order that they can guage the interest and so the venue.

----------


## sadam

> My mum went to that skool but i dont know what year so wen is the reunion so i can tell


Hello there 

Can you tell your mum it is the 23rd July  in Lieurary and to get in touch if she wants to come along.
Sheila

----------


## Skippy

Hi Sheila I am Apocalypse's mum!!  I went to Lieurary School from 73 -80 along with my 2 brothers Allan and Brian.  We were there when the new school was built and all the pupils got to lay a brick in the new building!!  There was only 3 other pupils in my class and there was a grand total of 28 in the whole school.  I can try and give you a list of the people I went to school with if it will help you.  

Skippy

 ::

----------


## James McD

Dear former pupils of Lieurary

The invitiaions for the reunion are now out so if you have not received one by now,please contact us on the email address shown on the reunion site and let us know your address in order that we can send  you one

James and Sheila

----------

